# Spearfun



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Good inexpensive beginner gun? Suggestions?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

The go-to entry level gun for this area is an AB biller 42 or 48. I had a JBL elite woody sawed off magnum for years and it was incredibly accurate but wouldn't recommend this brand because of trigger malfunctions.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

the new woody elite guns come with the new m-8 trigger mech with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Id look at the guns in the 48" range.. biller & jbl are both great. the length from the 42's to the 48's is pretty significant. Most outgrow the 42's but it takes longer to outgrow a 48'.... in my opinion. You couldn't go wrong with either.


----------



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

2nd the 48" biller. Its a great gun for the price. If you are not in a hurry. Can pick up a used one on here or craigslist for half the cost of a new one.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Biller 48 is the speargun that the Rem 870 pump is to shotguns, just can't go wrong with it.


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks like im in the market for a biller 48! Thanks everyone for the advice. Im in no rush so ill keep my eyes open for a good deal. Thanks again


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

No no no...you have to have a Rife or you aren't a real spearfisherman. I thought everybody knew that.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

jspooney said:


> No no no...you have to have a Rife or you aren't a real spearfisherman. I thought everybody knew that.


Thanks! I needed that chuckle.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

jspooney said:


> No no no...you have to have a Rife or you aren't a real spearfisherman. I thought everybody knew that.


LOL right!!!

I started with a JBL explorer 22. Its a cheap gun that is bullet proof. Great for the bays and local area. For $130 its a steal. I then banded it up for more power wich worked great. Ive heard so many people talk about JBL's having poor trigger mechs but ive never seen it. My dive partner has had his explorer 22 for over 15 years and killed hundreds of fish with no problems out of it. 

I recently bought myself a Biller 48 and love it too. 

Have fun and be SAFE!!!!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

jspooney said:


> No no no...you have to have a Rife or you aren't a real spearfisherman. I thought everybody knew that.


True, dat!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> No no no...you have to have a Rife or you aren't a real spearfisherman. I thought everybody knew that.



Well Spooney, that is true.... he did say he wanted a beginner speargun so I directed him to the Biller's & JBL's..... had he requested a Pro's gun I'd steered him toward a Riffe..... and yes, everybody does know that....lol.....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

no woryz said:


> Well Spooney, that is true.... he did say he wanted a beginner speargun so I directed him to the Biller's & JBL's..... had he requested a Pro's gun I'd steered him toward a Riffe..... and yes, everybody does know that....lol.....


Ok, I admit it...I have Riffe envy. But I shoot a biller 48 spl and I guarantee you I shoot at least 1/3 of the fish you Riffe boys do! That's a fact Jack!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

gulfwaterman said:


> the new woody elite guns come with the new m-8 trigger mech with a lifetime warranty.


That's what I had and trust me, you'll be familiar with the warranty process if you own one. I had it fire twice without pulling the trigger.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

thats no good.


----------

